# Montgomery Ward Stove Issues



## ChadS (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a Montgomery Ward MT 21017R In my home and every since I bought this place I have had issues with smoking. Once the fire is lit and the doors are closed it's fine but when you open the doors to put more wood on it smokes pretty bad. The valve at the top of the stove is open all the way and the chimney is clean. The chimney pipe runs about 18 foot total

I see it has a metal "deflector" if you will, this is angled from the back to the front. Seems like this would be directing the smoke towards the doors. 

Any input?


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome, ChadS. A stove will draft better if the pipe is more vertical. You have 2 quick 90* bends = tough on draft. Try putting 1 elbow.on the reducer at ~ 30* and the other elbow near the ceiling at ~ 30*. Then 1 straight pipe in between - the change will be more gradual.

And watch for overfires - that left door has glowed!


----------



## rwhite (Dec 28, 2014)

Think I'm gonna grab some popcorn for this one.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 28, 2014)

You have multiple safety concerns to address. Stove too close to log wall? Stove have clearance label? Did it blacken logs? Is there a ceiling support box or does black pipe go through ceiling? Is there class a chimney? Wood and starter logs appear too close.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Is the log to the left of the picture dis colored from heat from the stove!?!? That single wall pipe also seems extremely close to the beam in the ceiling. I suggest you get a professional to come take a look before something bad happens.


----------



## ChadS (Dec 29, 2014)

I will try to answer all the questions. Pipe goes through the ceiling, appears to be some type of flange but no "box" then through an upstairs closet (empty) then out the roof. 

Log is not dis colored 

Door was like that when I bought the place

No clearance label

Once pipe hits the ceiling it changes to a stainless and appears to be insulated under the stainless

Log is not black

Cabin was inspected when I bought it and nothing negative about it was wrote up by the inspector 

You think if I move the logs and starter logs further away it will stop it from smoking? Haha Just kidding.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would stil recommend a certified sweep come and take a look. That single wall pipe is extremely close to that beam.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2014)

That stove will never burn controllably or safely. Its doors don't seal well. But more importantly this installation has major code and safety violations regarding clearances. The charring of the nearby wood structure on the left says stop burning in this setup! It requires a minimum of 36" from the nearest combustibles.


----------



## mellow (Dec 31, 2014)

I will echo what others have said, that setup is not safe, let alone it is sitting on a bed of rocks?

Just because it has been "inspected" doesn't mean it was inspected correctly, just ask Mike Holmes.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry if this is heavy news. We just want you to be safe and can't condone a seriously faulted installation. The pipe clearance up top is also bad. Single wall pipe needs to be a minimum of 18" from any combustible. Any inspector that doesn't know this also doesn't know diddly about fire code.


----------



## shorton1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ChadS said:


> I have a Montgomery Ward MT 21017R In my home and every since I bought this place I have had issues with smoking. Once the fire is lit and the doors are closed it's fine but when you open the doors to put more wood on it smokes pretty bad. The valve at the top of the stove is open all the way and the chimney is clean. The chimney pipe runs about 18 foot total
> 
> I see it has a metal "deflector" if you will, this is angled from the back to the front. Seems like this would be directing the smoke towards the doors.
> 
> Any input?


I have the exact same wood stove. It was in my house when I bought it 19 yrs ago. My insurance just cancelled me because of it. It's not U.L. rated. Had to get a new insurance co. I've always used it as a fireplace & kept the doors open when burning wood. I have a screen in front. Only time I've had back draft smoke come in the house was when we had a lot of wind. Had a chimney sweep come out yesterday & give me the low down on certifications. This stove is too old to be U.L. rated. My chimney is good but the pipe from the stove to the ceiling is not a double wall. That pipe is also straight...no curves.   He said that back draft can occur if the chimney is not tall enough. I'm getting a quote on replacing & getting double wall...which will be certified. I have a brick wall behind & under the stove...but only 24 inches clearance...should be 36 inches. I would be very careful with yours being so close to wood. I have enclosed a couple of pics of mine. Good luck.


----------



## bholler (Apr 9, 2015)

shorton1 said:


> I have the exact same wood stove. It was in my house when I bought it 19 yrs ago. My insurance just cancelled me because of it. It's not U.L. rated. Had to get a new insurance co. I've always used it as a fireplace & kept the doors open when burning wood. I have a screen in front. Only time I've had back draft smoke come in the house was when we had a lot of wind. Had a chimney sweep come out yesterday & give me the low down on certifications. This stove is too old to be U.L. rated. My chimney is good but the pipe from the stove to the ceiling is not a double wall. That pipe is also straight...no curves. He said that back draft can occur if the chimney is not tall enough. I'm getting a quote on replacing & getting double wall...which will be certified. I have a brick wall behind & under the stove...but only 24 inches clearance...should be 36 inches. I would be very careful with yours being so close to wood. I have enclosed a couple of pics of mine. Good luck.


There is no reason whatsoever to spend the money on double wall pipe for that stove single wall is just fine


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2015)

Replace the old Franklin stove with a modern unit. You will get a much more controllable, efficient and attractive burn plus more heat.


----------



## jdogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks kinda like one of my first wood stove setups minus the pipe. My stove was called a Franklin Stove and I had those white pretty rocks. The stove was a gopher stove in that you had to add wood like every 2 hrs or less. Overnight burn forget about it! I'd def want a more efficient longer lasting wood stove. Also those rocks will get dirty and are impossible to clean lay a proper hearth or bare min. a fake metal one. On the walls attach 2x4s going straight up and down with say a 12" gap between, cover with something like firecheck drywall or that fake rock stuff. Leave a 4" or so gap on the bottom and top so air can wick up between the drywall and the wall. I'd just enlarge the hearth and move the stove further out so hopefully so can get a straight run of chimney pipe. Don't want to make you feel bad but your whole setup sucks from bottom to top. I kinda think it was just done for looks.
Shorton1s setup while not perfect is way better than yours bare min do what he has done.


----------

